# How does everyone clean there glass WITHOUT scratching??



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I have a problem with hairline scratches, if not more serious ones, whenever I clean the algea off the inside of my tank.

I have crushed rock substrate in a 125 G.

I have used multiple styles of sponges but they still scratch the glass.
I have used a credit card edge to "shave" the algea off the glass but still scratch the glass!! :-?

What does everyone else use to clean the glass inside of your tank??


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

I just yank off a piece of filter floss and wipe it down. I dont let it get to the point where its hard to get off.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

My bristlenose control algae in most of my tanks and I rarely need to clean them. However, if direct sunlight shines on the tank, green spot algae will grow which is tough to clean. Even suckermouth catfish won't do much with it. It drives me crazy but I only have problems where sunlight hits a tank. Being very careful with a razor blade you can remove it more easily than with a scrubby but it is easy to scratch the tank.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Make sure tank/blade is wet. I find keeping blade at an angle close to the glass helps too (for example, 20 degrees, not 80 degrees)


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Does any use the Mag Float? I think it works pretty good but it is so strong I feel like it could lift the tank..And I was wondering if it could mess up the seal on the seams..Sure seems like it could... :-? :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

The plastic red/ blue/ yellow Pot-scrubbies same as I used for Bio media!
What ever you use be sure to keep it away from your substrate. A piece of the coral / gravel / sand in your sponge will really scratch glass...
If you're having trouble with glass, stay away from acrylics!!! :lol:


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I use a Mag Float and it does a decent job. I've found that I have to do the glass vertically and then horizontally to really do a good job of removing the algae. I make sure I keep it off of the seams. I don't think you have to worry about it messing up the seams. Sometimes I use a scraper with a stainless steel blade, too. I have never had a problem with scratching the glass and am careful not to get sand or gravel caught in the scraper or Mag Float.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just use a soft toothbrush if I have to clean the glass near the sand. Doesn't seem to scratch the glass.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

There is a scrubbie available in most supermarkets called a doobie. its a yellow sponge with a rough plastic net around it. comes in a green square box. I have been using these for years and never had any scratches from it. Just be careful not to get substrate and rub it on glass when cleaning along the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks everybody, i will take into account everyne suggestions!! 8)


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

Make sure tank/blade is wet. LOL How do you scrape of the algae off the inside with a dry blade?

My 20 year old 300 liter tank is nearing its last days. It has so many scratches compared to a new tank I sometimes feel like crying when I look at it.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

I took a plastic putty knife, put it in hot water, gave it a bend, attached it to a plastic garden stake..the little bit of bend at the end, works like a champ.
Must just be lucky..no scratches


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

I had more problems with scratches when I had sand as a substrate. Now, that I am back to gravel, I just use a pot scrubby and elbow grease. Scratches are a thing of the past


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I use old credit cards. Plastic is obviously softer that glass so I never have a problem with scratches.

Mike


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I use one of those yellow sponges with the blue scrubby side.

Never any issues.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

SupeDM said:


> There is a scrubbie available in most supermarkets called a doobie. its a yellow sponge with a rough plastic net around it. comes in a green square box. I have been using these for years and never had any scratches from it. Just be careful not to get substrate and rub it on glass when cleaning along the bottom of the tank.


Saw this at Wal-mart yesterday and was reminded of your post! I have used something similar from the car cleaning products thats terry cloth on one side and scrubbie netting on the other. I bought it new a couple years ago and it's only ever been used for cleaning tanks.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Be careful of green pot scrubbers they can scratch the glass. Usually ulta fine like scratches. I learned the hard way.


----------



## girlon88keys (May 25, 2008)

i use scotch-brite brand no scratch multi purpose sponges,they are blue in color and have a good scrubbing surface,as stated in prvious posts dont get gravel or sand between sponge and glass.if u get these rinse them real good as they seem to have a soapy residue when they are new.they last a long time and do double duty for cleaning other things.as for the outside,glass cleaner and paper towels.


----------

